# Malt vinegar emulsion??



## jgraeff (Aug 29, 2011)

So I'm thinking of doing a take on "Fish n chips" but quite different.

My thought has been on this for a while now for a new special and i think it will work well only one component I'm not sure about. 

So i will either use sea bass or cod depending on which we have it will be pan seas with panko/potato crumbs on the top side and finished in the oven.

Im going to do parsnip fries on the side and i want to make a malt vinegar emulsion for color and flavor. 

I'm thinking the vinegar, shallots, dash of fish sauce, and use corn oil to blend it together. 

any thoughts on this? never made it before gonna play with it later on today


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 29, 2011)

I make aioli with malt vinegar (make the aioli really thick and thin it with the vinegar) for dipping my fries in. Not exactly what you are looking for, but I can tell you it is quite tasty.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds good to me, one thing I really like about fish and chips, though, is how the texture of the batter absorbs any condiments like your malt vinaigrette. Not sure how a potato crumbs but give try it and go from there!. I think a breading style crust and parsnip fries would be more of a delight to eat with an egg based vinaigrette than a simple vinaigrette, at least if the sauce is going on the plate and not on the side.

So maybe a yolk, a bit of mustard, lots of shallots, just a bit of nam prik pow or some other kind of garlic/chili paste, fish sauce, and oil would be nice

Either way I'm sure I'd eat it.


----------



## stopbarking (Aug 29, 2011)

Malt Vinegar Aioli is delicious and works really well with both fish and parsnip fries. As far as the shallots go they are fine in the aioli but I much prefer them when cut to a fine brunoise and tossed with the fries when hot seasoning. Try some garlic and parsley too.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 29, 2011)

malted vinegar gastrique I done before great with dark beer (stout) and hot mustard mixed into the batter


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 29, 2011)

Damn Colin that sounds pretty tasty. What did you use it for?


----------



## jgraeff (Aug 31, 2011)

The gastrique sounds interesting what did you use it for?

I played with it the other day i want to hold off on the egg yolk because its so rich, I'm trying to find another emulsifier that will work with the flavors any ideas?


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope this does not sound rude, just woke up with an inquisitive mind this morning. what is the purpose for doubling up on starch (potato crust & fries)? and your emulsification does not have any binders, do you plan on leaving it separated? and why corn oil in a vinaigrette?


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 1, 2011)

parsnips are not starches... and the potato will be grated and mixed with the panko to add a nice crust on top the of the fish.

Right now its acting as a vinaigrette, although I'm trying to find the right binder to use, I'm currently stuck with egg yolk although id like to use something else if possible I'm still playing with ti when i get time at work.

and we have corn oil around, its a bland neutral oil therefore it doesn't add any flavor to the emulsion itself.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Sep 1, 2011)

Try lecithin, maybe ultratex 3 or 7. They are modified tapioca starch that thickens as well as having some emulsifying properties. Gelatin can also be used to prevent separation, though will seize if this is going to get refrigerated. If you have any specific questions lemme know, I'm kinda obsessed with emulsifying things.........

Cheers
Drew


----------



## jgraeff (Sep 1, 2011)

i was considering ultratex although I've never used it i have heard of it before. Where can i get it at? and ya it will be refrigerated so gelatin is out. I was also considering arrowroot but i don't think it would keep it from separating.

Thanks!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 1, 2011)

I use mustard to emulsify my vinaigrettes. It doesn't take a lot and the result does not taste mustardy.


----------



## BraisedorStewed (Sep 1, 2011)

Ultra-tex can be purchased at le-sanctuaire, amazon, and I believe chef's warehouse carries it as well. I haven't used it in a year or so, my chef isn't into that stuff at all, but it is a super product. Arrow root will have a slight ability to maintain an emulsion but it isn't very strong.


----------

